# ******* Blues



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here ya go fellas, just jammin..:brew2:
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?q=hi&songID=10653030


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice, Johnny. Are you using your SG for that recording? What effects are you using later in the clip?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks bud . I used the SG, Boss MT-2 Metal Zone stomp box, with my Boss CH-1 digital Chorus and the Boss DD7 delay... I run thru 2 Marshall stacks hooked up in stereo...
I was surprized by responce on sound click It went to # 8 in blues rock and its #15 in blues out of 43,000 songs right now....


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, that's quite a set up. Are you mic'ing the Marshalls directly into your computer or using a separate digital recorder?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm using my cheap digital camera on video mode then downloading to MP3. :biggrin:


----------

